# P&O Tesco Vouchers Problems with despatch



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Just about to convert some vouchers online for P&O before the deadline. 

However, Some of the tesco vouches are in other family members names. Last time we did this, it caused a huge delay in despatch due to the ebay fraud problems!.

Has anyone had similar problems recently?

Trev.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We tried that but gave it up as a bad job in the end, they insisted that each person had to receive the travel vouchers to the address they where in intended, if they then wanted to give them to us to use that was up to us. At the time the only vouchers you couldn't do this with was MFI don't know if it the same now.

My friend had £60 worth which she sent off and just gave us the vouchers when she got them, that worked fine but with lots of different people I think you may have more of a problem. 

We only go by tunnel thankfully so not worrying (yet) about having to get in early, we have booked Feb half term and Easter already. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mandyful*

Hello Mandy,

Thanks for that, In view of your response I will get the sent to the releveant members of family. The vouchers we do have for Eurotunel are the same as the ones they issure for P&O and bear no name so fingers crossed.

Trev.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you are sendig off for them, to go to their addresses you will need their tesco numbers as this is one thing you need when you send off for the vouchers. Along with names and addresses and who the card is made to that the vouchers came in. 

I did it for my friend and once I had the details it was easy. 

good luck , its simle after the first time.

Mandy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy. The nearest Tesco is quite a long way away so don't use it much, only when we are passing. So when we get the letters from Tesco we don't take much notice of them, not sure how many points we have. The question is how does the points/vouchers work.
Cheers sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Points*

Hello Sid,

for every £1 you spend you get a Tesco point, worth 1p which equates to 1%. 
They also have special deals like the one russel has been talking about where they give you 100 extra points if you buy say a 75p tin of talcum powder. This equates to them giving you 25p to take the talc off thier hands. It is aimed to get you in-store and whilst your there buy lots of stuff including Fuel.

Now then, A DEAL:

When you get all your points say £25 worth of vouchers in the post to spend in-store at the end of each quarter. Instead you can convert them for up-to 4 times the Value. So £25 of tesco deals one of which is Eurotunnel.

£25 in Tesco vouchers gets you £100 to Spend on a Eurotunnel crossing, £50 gets you £200 and so on. Even if you only spend £500 a year in tesco stores Sid you will get at least 4% of that £500 off your deals.

Any help?

Trev.


----------

